# Finally, the Giants won a World Series



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For an old Bay Area guy like me, waiting 52 years makes it even more ... well ... no, not really. Waiting 52 years has been really frustrating. But it does seem great to have lived long enough.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

If the Giants win the world series and no one watches it does it really happen?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I watched it. And that's all that matters. The castoffs are cast into the annals of baseball history. Totally awesome team of overachieving underdogs. Gotta love these guys! And right in the face of a certain local brush clearer! Sweet!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

About time.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations to the Giants on their World Series victory.

I had not realized it has been 56 years since the Giants last won the World Series and the first time they have done so since the team moved to San Francisco


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Congratulations to the Giants on their World Series victory.
> 
> I had not realized it has been 56 years since the Giants last won the World Series and the first time they have done so since the team moved to San Francisco


The better team won. Texas bats were COLD. Congrats Giants; enjoy the off-season!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A dominating performance.

Congrats to the city and the Giants.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats to the Giants.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Even though I had tickets to game 6 and 7 back in San Fran, I am SO happy they won it all last night  Best part was I was able to share the victory with my 9 month old son, my little "Giants Fan-In-Training" 

But now I'm a little sad, no more baseball!!! :lol:


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

As a Giants fan that grew up through many of the down and out sad years, I was there in 82 when they knocked the Dodgers out, I was there in 87 to see them lose to the Cards....left practice early in 89 only to have the earth shake under me.....This win feels sooooo good. I gotta say MLB networks coverage was amazing, I flipped back and forth between MLB and CSNBA. MLB's on site coverage was 2nd to none they do a great job.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

phrelin said:


> For an old Bay Area guy like me, waiting 52 years makes it even more ... well ... no, not really. Waiting 52 years has been really frustrating. But it does seem great to have lived long enough.


That's not too bad. There's a certain team in Chicago that is past the century mark. Fortunately for me, I root for the other Chicago team.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

epokopac said:


> The better team won. Texas bats were COLD. Congrats Giants; enjoy the off-season!


The bats were cold because the Giants pitching was SMOKING HOT! All the bats were cold against the Giants pitching, they dominated the series and the entire post season with their pitching.

Finally!


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

redfiver said:


> The bats were cold because the Giants pitching was SMOKING HOT! All the bats were cold against the Giants pitching, they dominated the series and the entire post season with their pitching.
> 
> Finally!


Exactly! Good pitching beats good hitting. Always has. Always will.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> I watched it. And that's all that matters. The castoffs are cast into the annals of baseball history. Totally awesome team of overachieving underdogs. Gotta love these guys! And right in the face of a certain local brush clearer! Sweet!


Just kidding. Congrats! I'm sure its a great day to be alive.


----------

